

Female Tech Founder Just Launched a Cool Campaign - TaoloModisi
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dialmedirect-your-solution-to-all-things-contacts/x/8968358

======
TaoloModisi
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW0_D83NLfQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW0_D83NLfQ)

